# Sincere questions regarding EP



## charliejunfan (Feb 5, 2009)

I hope there is no longer a ban on talking about EP(I didn't notice one)----

*I am very attracted to EP but I have some questions I need to think through.*

1. Would'nt it be even more RPW to sing in Hebrew, and if it is "more" RPW then doesn't a person have to ONLY sing in Hebrew?

2. Is singing different than exposition with our own words, in other words why can we summarize scripture and have it be within the RPW, but not sing in summary of scripture?


So....I guess my questions are actually about the RPW....


----------



## NaphtaliPress (Feb 5, 2009)

Yes; still a ban as noted in that forum. Folks, stick to the general principles of worship; stray into EP proper and this thread will be shut down.


----------



## Puritan Sailor (Feb 5, 2009)

charliejunfan said:


> I hope there is no longer a ban on talking about EP(I didn't notice one)----
> 
> *I am very attracted to EP but I have some questions I need to think through.*
> 
> ...



The Scriptures (and thus the RPW) command translation and explanation. 1 Cor 14 for instance requires us to speak in the common language so every one is edified. Another example, Jesus spoke and preached in Aramiac, but the apostles translated everything into Greek. They did not seem to worry about meaning being lost in translation, but understood that the original text can be accurately translated and still be the life changing word of God.


----------

